# Tesla Model 3 Carbon Fiber Executive Trunk Wing Lip Spoiler



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

Introducing the Tesla Model 3 Executive Trunk Wing Lip Spoiler in pre-preg Gloss Carbon Fiber! Subtle and sporty with a little kick up top!

True to the T Sportline brand, this wing is easy to install with the best fitment for any Model 3 trunk wing.

Attaches with double sided tape that is already adhered to the wing!

Satin Psychedelic Performance Tesla Model 3 with 19" TSS Flow Forged Wheels, Lowering Springs and Gloss Carbon Fiber Executive Trunk Wing Lip Spoiler


----------



## Griff (Aug 23, 2017)

Was the car wrapped or painted?


----------



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

Griff said:


> Was the car wrapped or painted?


Wrapped.


----------



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

Customer photos of their Pearl White Dual Motor Model 3 with the Carbon Fiber Executive Lip Spoiler and 20" TSS Flow Forged Wheels in Matte Black to match their new Satin Black Chrome Delete


----------



## IPv6Freely (Aug 8, 2017)

I love that one. It's not huge - it's just the right size.


----------



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

IPv6Freely said:


> I love that one. It's not huge - it's just the right size.


And no fitment issues


----------



## SilverSurfer (Jan 19, 2019)

Is there going to be matte option?


----------



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

Yes, there will be a Matte option soon


----------



## jeremykyletran (Dec 28, 2018)

T Sportline said:


> Introducing the Tesla Model 3 Executive Trunk Wing Lip Spoiler in pre-preg Gloss Carbon Fiber! Subtle and sporty with a little kick up top!
> 
> True to the T Sportline brand, this wing is easy to install with the best fitment for any Model 3 trunk wing.
> 
> ...


Was anything done to the rear calipers on this car? besides the paint?


----------



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

jeremykyletran said:


> Was anything done to the rear calipers on this car? besides the paint?


No


----------



## jeremykyletran (Dec 28, 2018)

T Sportline said:


> No


I see, I wasn't aware of the performance brake caliper difference it seems.

When will the matte spoiler be available and is there any shape/angle difference compared to the Perf OEM spoiler?


----------



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

jeremykyletran said:


> I see, I wasn't aware of the performance brake caliper difference it seems.
> 
> When will the matte spoiler be available and is there any shape/angle difference compared to the Perf OEM spoiler?


Our wing has a more aggressive angle with a subtle design element on the top-facing surface. We will send updates on the matte finish.


----------



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

Red Multi-Coat Model 3 with Carbon Fiber Executive Trunk Wing in Matte Finish


----------



## AZ_M3 (May 25, 2017)

Looks great, sold on matte, curious if there was any wind tunnel testing with aerodynamics in mind - or purely aesthetic? Thx


----------



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

AZ_M3 said:


> Looks great, sold on matte, curious if there was any wind tunnel testing with aerodynamics in mind - or purely aesthetic? Thx


Cosmetic. Sorry no marketing downforce drag coefficient mumbo jumbo on this one. Looks great, doesn't affect range (at least not any remotely noticeable range).


----------



## AZ_M3 (May 25, 2017)

Haha appreciate the honesty!


----------



## TwoK4drSi (Mar 11, 2019)

Any closeup pics? Pics of the glossy and matte spoilers side by side? Considering getting this over the oem performance.


----------



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

Gloss (Top) vs Matte (Bottom) Carbon Fiber Executive Trunk Wing


----------



## Ren001 (Nov 8, 2017)

@T Sportline Is the matte carbon fiber spoiler on stock? I have been waiting for more than two month for one from a different supplier...


----------



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

Ren001 said:


> @T Sportline Is the matte carbon fiber spoiler on stock? I have been waiting for more than two month for one from a different supplier...


Yes, all Tesla Model 3 Carbon Fiber Trunk Wings are in stock


----------



## Ren001 (Nov 8, 2017)

@T Sportline Folks, you have done a great job! Your spoiler has just arrived in Vienna, Austria, only 4 working days after I ordered it.
I installed it using your templates and voila, one more happy customer.
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Ren001 (Nov 8, 2017)

@TwoK4drSi here are more pics - the spoiler fits exactly as you can see from the pics of the right and left end


----------



## TwoK4drSi (Mar 11, 2019)

Ren001 said:


> @TwoK4drSi here are more pics - the spoiler fits exactly as you can see from the pics of the right and left end
> View attachment 27835
> View attachment 27836
> View attachment 27837


Do you have a measurement of the middle portion thickness? I'm considering getting this over the oem spoiler. Wanted to compare depth.


----------



## Ren001 (Nov 8, 2017)

TwoK4drSi said:


> Do you have a measurement of the middle portion thickness? I'm considering getting this over the oem spoiler. Wanted to compare depth


When you define thickness as measurement on middle (above the Tesla sign) of the top side of the blade its 60 mm...


----------



## Finest (Jul 17, 2019)

Waiting for the black friday deal.... and I will buy


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Finest said:


> Waiting for the black friday deal.... and I will buy


it currently is $150 off


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

I love the green painted calipers. That is the route I am planning on taking so it doesn't look like I am trying to make a fake performance edition.


----------



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

Finest said:


> Waiting for the black friday deal.... and I will buy


Black Friday Sale started today!


----------

